# Model buildings as collector items-NY Times



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

I thought large scalers would get a kick out of this article from Thursday's NY Times Home section. Apparently there are various sources, some fairly inexpensive, for model buildings. I can't tell if any come close to G scale, whatever that is. There is a line from the article....."_Some of the structures may have been built to go with toy train sets, Mr. Burke said, and a few were handmade copies of a mass-produced Lionel building that sold for $3.50 in the 1930s". _
Enjoy.
_http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/20/g...n-of-tiny-folk-art-structures.html?ref=garden_


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

That was very interesting, thanks for posting

Jerry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool, I love folk arty stuff like that. Its good to know someone out there is collecting these.


----------

